# Testspieler für Browsergame gesucht



## RykMC (5. August 2017)

*Testspieler für Browsergame gesucht*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe seit längerem schon Spaß am Programmieren gefunden leider in dieser Richtung aber nichts wirkliches gelernt, so dass ich mir selber ein wenig HTML, PHP, CSS und Javascript beigebracht habe. Dann habe ich mit dem erlernten ein bisschen herumexperimentiert und heraus kam dann dieses kleine Browsergame: http://www.movietycoon.de
Ich will eigentlich auch nicht wirklich Werbung dafür machen, da es auch noch nicht 100% fertig ist. Aber wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein paar Freiwillige, die vielleicht Lust haben mich zu unterstützen, in dem sie einfach mitspielen. Mich vielleicht wissen lassen was man besser machen kann, was nicht funktioniert oder andere Kritik. Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar jemanden der Lust hat mich bei der Programmierung oder vor allem am Design zu unterstützen. 

Es ist auch nichts besonders anspruchsvolles, da, wie gesagt, meine Programmierkenntnisse beschränkt sind.
In diesem Spiel geht es um Kinofilme. Man wählt eine Karriere als Produzent, Schauspieler, Regisseur oder Kinomanager. Man produziert Filme oder man zeigt sie halt als Kinomanager in seinem Kino. 

Für jede Kritik bin ich dankbar...


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2017)

- Einloggen nicht möglich; kein Registrierungslink vorhanden
- Beim Klick auf "Jetzt kostenlos mitspielen" passiert: nichts

Chrome@Win 8


----------



## RykMC (6. August 2017)

JS muss aktiviert sein. Wenn Javascript aktiviert ist sollte eine Registrierung eigentlich möglich sein.


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2017)

JS ist aktiviert. 
Kein Registrierungsbutton da.
Selbst ein Name wie "hans9378zhguiuhfdiodfghe478dgg4n84", der ja eigentlich noch nicht vergeben sein sollte  läßt mich nicht einloggen.
Abgesehen davon ist der Fehlertext nicht mehr auf dem Hintergrund:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RykMC (6. August 2017)

Ok, danke für die Infos. Eigentlich sollte bei aktivierten JS ein Fenster öffnen, wenn man auf "Jetzt kostenlos mitspielen" klickt. 
Aber ich werde es nachher mal ändern, dass das Fenster für die Registrierung direkt offen ist.


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2017)

RykMC schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Infos. Eigentlich sollte bei aktivierten JS ein Fenster öffnen, wenn man auf "Jetzt kostenlos mitspielen" klickt.
> Aber ich werde es nachher mal ändern, dass das Fenster für die Registrierung direkt offen ist.



Das wird wohl nicht helfen, da bei mir dann wohl irgendwo popups geblockt werden, egal, wann die geöffnet werden wollen.


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2017)

Ach ist gar kein Popup, sondern nur ein Layer.

Grafikstil: ouhouhhhh... decken wir mal lieber den Mantel des Schweigens darüber.

*Produzent: Neues Filmkonzept erstellen *funktioniert nicht. Es wird nicht gespeichert.


----------



## RykMC (6. August 2017)

Danke für die Info. 
Titel, Utitel und Inhalt dürfen keine Sonderzeichen haben. Dann speichert der auch. Wird aber nicht angezeigt, wenn man den Fehler macht. Wird korrigiert. Danke


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2017)

RykMC schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Titel, Utitel und Inhalt dürfen keine Sonderzeichen haben. Dann speichert der auch. Wird aber nicht angezeigt, wenn man den Fehler macht. Wird korrigiert. Danke


Ich hatte aber doch gar keine Sonderzeichen verwendet.


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2017)

Ich möchte bei Interessenten darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns komplett von diesem Projekt distanzieren. Außerdem solltet Ihr Euch vor einer Registrierung bewusst sein, dass das Projekt keinerlei Datenschutzausweisungen hat und keine sichere Verbindung beim Übermitteln der Daten besteht.


----------



## RykMC (9. August 2017)

> Ich hatte aber doch gar keine Sonderzeichen verwendet.



Irgendwelche ungültigen Zeichen wirst du verwendet haben.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2017)

RykMC schrieb:


> Irgendwelche ungültigen Zeichen wirst du verwendet haben.



er hat doch geschrieben was er benutzt hat

"hans9378zhguiuhfdiodfghe478dgg4n84"

oder meinst du beim Passwort?


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2017)

Es gibt keine Funktion "Benutzername/Passwort vergessen."


----------



## RykMC (11. August 2017)

Passwort vergessen Funktion eingebaut.


----------



## RykMC (11. November 2017)

Da das Spiel vor einiger Zeit neu gestartet wurde suche ich dringend wieder Testspieler. Auch ist jetzt, wegen dem Neustart, ein guter Zeitpunkt um neu einzusteigen.


----------



## RykMC (6. Dezember 2017)

Teaser zum Spiel online:
Movie Tycoon


----------

